# How-To: Replace the Wheel Bearings on a '98-'01 Altima



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

What's up guys,

Whenever the hub or bearing assembly is removed on your Altima, the wheel bearing assembly must be replaced. So use this guide to assist you in the wheel bearing replacement process 

1) Remove or disconnect the following:

Knuckle assembly from the vehicle
Hub with the inner race from the steering knuckle, using a shop press and a suitable tool
Bearing inner race from the hub, using a shop press and a suitable tool
Outer grease seal
Inner grease seal from the steering knuckle, using a prybar
Inner and outer snaprings from the steering knuckle, using snapring pliers
Sealed bearing assembly from the steering knuckle, using a shop press and a suitable tool

2) Inspect the hub, steering knuckle and snaprings for cracks and/or wear; if necessary, replace the damaged part(s). 










*diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com

*-Installation-*

1) Install or connect the following:

Inner snapring in the steering knuckle groove
New wheel bearing assembly into the steering knuckle, using a shop press and a suitable tool, until it seats, using a maximum pressure of 3 tons (2722 kg)
Outer snapring









**Typical method of installing the wheel bearing**

2) Pack the new grease seal lips with multi-purpose grease.

New outer grease seal into the steering knuckle, using a shop press and a suitable tool
Hub into the steering knuckle, using a shop press and a suitable tool, until it seats, using a maximum pressure of 5.5 tons (4990 kg); be careful not to damage the grease seal









**Use a press to install the hub into the knuckle assembly**

3) To check the bearing operation, perform the following procedures:

Increase the press pressure to 3.5–5.0 tons (3175–4536 kg).
Spin the steering knuckle, several turns, in both directions.
Be sure the wheel bearings operate smoothly.

4) If the wheel bearings do not operate smoothly, replace the wheel bearing assembly.

5) Install the knuckle assembly.

6) Install the halfshaft into the hub. Torque the locknut to 174–231 ft. lbs. (235–314 Nm).

7) Install the wheel assembly and lower the vehicle.

8) Road test the vehicle and verify proper operation.


----------

